# Other Programming > AJAX >  question

## twistedmike

i want to make a web application but i really don't know how to do it exactly the only question i have is can i use the source code for a desktop application and use it for my web application?
thanks in advance for any help.

----------


## gitter1226

Short answer: no.  Go over the tutorials at http://www.w3schools.com.

----------

